# Processing Game Yourself



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I decided to chronicle how I process my own game meats this fall. I would consider myself "self-taught" and by no means am I an expert. I consider the processing part as one of the most satisfying parts of my hunt.

I broke it down into several parts based upon how I usually break up the process... hopefully you find it informative, if you don't already process you're own game I would encourage you to give it a try, and if you already process your own game I would encourage you to try making new things...

Intro: https://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/2018/12/processing-game-yourself.html
Steaks & roasts: https://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/2018/12/processing-game-yourself-steak-roast.html
Breakfast sausage: https://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/2018/12/processing-game-yourself-breakfast.html
Jerky: https://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/2018/12/processing-game-yourself-jerky.html
Snack sticks and summer sausage: https://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/2019/01/processing-game-yourself-snack-sticks.html

For those with more experience than me... if you do anything differently or have any tips that work for you please share. Also, if you make any other treats or snacks that you like please share those as well.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I would recommend the opposite for knives, a 6" for boning and an 8" filet. Best way to clean quarters (or any large chunk of meat) is to lay it on the table and use you filet knife to cut a thin layer of dust/dirt, sticks, grass, leaves, dried blood and meat off the quarter. Your overall end product grind yield will not know the difference. A shorter blade for boning will make it easier to work around joints and small leg bone sections. Also a thicker boning blade will usually hold a more "stout" bevel angle for the bone contact it will have and keep the "edge" a little better when hitting it with a steel.

Not a bad idea on keeping steak cuts as roasts. I often do that with backstrap, but forgot this year...:?

As far as methods and recipes for sausages, snack sticks (slim jims), and jerky - I will be dangerously close to letting out some proprietary info, so I must keep mum about that.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for this. I just got my first deer and processed it myself with the help of my uncle. Definitely makes a difference than just taking it to a processor (though they do a great job). We sat down and cut off as much fat as we could from the meat in the grind pile. Totally took away the waxy taste.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I keep a lot of it simple. I will split a whole carcass with the bone in from the tail down to and through the neck. Then instead of separating the back straps into boneless pieces I will cut chops out of them with the bone in, the bone gives the meat a great flavor. 

I'll split the ribs off just under the chops and then cut them into half to cook in a BBQ sauce, they are fantastic this way. 

On the rear legs I'll cut the top portion off into a roast and then slice round steaks off until I get a ways down and then I'll use the rest for stew meat. 

Front shoulder is 2 or 3 roast. And all of the neck meat goes into stew meat or grind. 


If you have never had the chops this way or prefer boneless you need to try it with the bone in. It is a lot like pork chops, there is a better taste to them with the bone in and out, but then that might just be me. 

The only time I will actually bone out the meat is if I am a very long way away from the truck and I need to pack it out in one trip. Other than that the bones stay in.


----------

